# Revenge ratings



## Flyingdriver (Oct 30, 2020)

As a new member I thought I'd share with other drivers my experience today. Drive 1 a long trip 40minutes to the city with a good passenger two way intelligent conversation. At the end of the trip got 5 stars and a comment "best uber driver ever" 
Drive 2 a short 25 minute drive virtually no conversation a a 1 Star rating after I have the rider 5 stars.
As a consequence I located the change rating section and down graded this rider to a 1 Star rating

Did I go the right thing?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, by doing that you’ll never end up with that passenger again to rate you low and it’s a warning to other drivers. Your lucky, my market you can’t change the ratings after the initial rating, I have about half of mine I’d like to change because they didn’t tip but I they won’t let me


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Where is the change rating section?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

wallae said:


> Where is the change rating section?


In Sydney


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Flyingdriver said:


> Did I go the right thing?


Yes. I sense that balance has been restored to the universe.


----------



## Flyingdriver (Oct 30, 2020)

Change of rating in for Sydney drivers under issues with riders


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Flyingdriver said:


> As a new member I thought I'd share with other drivers my experience today. Drive 1 a long trip 40minutes to the city with a good passenger two way intelligent conversation. At the end of the trip got 5 stars and a comment "best uber driver ever"
> Drive 2 a short 25 minute drive virtually no conversation a a 1 Star rating after I have the rider 5 stars.
> As a consequence I located the change rating section and down graded this rider to a 1 Star rating
> 
> Did I go the right thing?


Damm (every place different 
Here 25 minutes is a huge trip
3 minutes is short
4 miles is average


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

So, in Sydney you can see what the passenger rated you AND you can change your rating accordingly? That is bizarre. Completely different system in the States. I like yours better.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> So, in Sydney you can see what the passenger rated you AND you can change your rating accordingly? That is bizarre. Completely different system in the States. I like yours better.


Lyft was great for rating 
Sucked for making money


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

wallae said:


> Lyft was great for rating
> Sucked for making money


I thought you were talking about Uber. Yeah, Lyft in my area sucks for making money as well. I rarely sign on.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


Flyingdriver said:


> As a new member I thought I'd share with other drivers my experience today. Drive 1 a long trip 40minutes to the city with a good passenger two way intelligent conversation. At the end of the trip got 5 stars and a comment "best uber driver ever"
> Drive 2 a short 25 minute drive virtually no conversation a a 1 Star rating after I have the rider 5 stars.
> As a consequence I located the change rating section and down graded this rider to a 1 Star rating
> 
> Did I go the right thing?


Ratings dont come in real time
That 1* may have been from days ago
You should leave bad ratings on behavior not your own ratings


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

As a new rule I have been rating everyone as 4 stars, since the system really only takes note of 1's and 5's as measure. Its only because no one tips anymore and should they tip 4 stars won't actively effect their scores even if they already have low ratings.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep. No tips
I just did my first no surge ride in a long time...
And I’m only reminded why I never take them... 6 bucks for 6.7 miles 25 minutes including time to pick up. Expensive house. No tip


In my defense I only took it because I was looking to get paid to get home from a long dead end surge trip.
Another reminder why I try like heil to avoid airport trips here.
I did OK on both but I was lucky 
Either one would’ve sucked by itself


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Flyingdriver said:


> Did I go the right thing?


Yup


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> As a new rule I have been rating everyone as 4 stars, since the system really only takes note of 1's and 5's as measure. Its only because no one tips anymore and should they tip 4 stars won't actively effect their scores even if they already have low ratings.


Only if you want them for a ride again, honestly if they don't tip I don't want them so 3 star on Lyft for me, that way I never get them again. With Uber I can't see the tip before I rate and I only get the one chance so I don't downrate over it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I have about half of mine I'd like to change because they didn't tip but I they won't let me


And this is the exact reason they took away our ability to change the rating


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> As a new rule I have been rating everyone as 4 stars, since the system really only takes note of 1's and 5's as measure. Its only because no one tips anymore and should they tip 4 stars won't actively effect their scores even if they already have low ratings.


Sounds like socialism &#128526;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> And this is the exact reason they took away our ability to change the rating


They took it away because their system sucked, you had to call or message then and they didn't want to spend the resources to keep doing it, plus the support half the time didn't know how to do it right and probably other issues. It's laziness and cost cutting, they could care less about the reasons why


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> They took it away because their system sucked, you had to call or message then and they didn't want to spend the resources to keep doing it, plus the support half the time didn't know how to do it right and probably other issues. It's laziness and cost cutting, they could care less about the reasons why


Spend the resources? Us Us clicking on a trip issue and changing a passengers rating I wouldn't think would cost much. They seem to have mastered it on the passengers end. They don't seem to be any issues in that aspect


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Spend the resources? Us Us clicking on a trip issue and changing a passengers rating I wouldn't think would cost much. They seem to have mastered it on the passengers end. They don't seem to be any issues in that aspect


You would think so but they didn't make it that easy, Lyft gives you 24 hours to change the rating in app which is what Uber should of done, hardly any resources needed for that. Uber you have to contact support to change a rating, which meant a live person had to do it. So Uber decided to stop changing the rating instead of making it easier. Want to know the messed up part? Uber riders can change their rating indefinitely. I can go back to my first ride years ago and change my rating. Why drivers can't do this is beyond me, I think because Lyft has it that Uber doesn't want to be the copy cat


----------

